

Ask YC & PG: Can I use Artwork on my websites? - aneel99

Hi,<p>I was wondering how can I use images of paintings by Picasso, Bruegel, Robert Rauschenberg and etc on my website? Can I display them on my website? I mean I've seen such images on Wikipedia and even on http://www.bugbear.com. Can I use them on my website? If no, then how do I go about acquiring some images? What is the correct and legitimate way to use images of an artwork? Please enlighten me.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
aneel99
One more thing. Can you recommend any books that can help me in understanding
art? This is kind of silly but I'm looking around for books that can help me
appreciate and identify good art, at least.

